# Gerd



## 16999 (Sep 3, 2005)

Hi,I just found this site and I think it is great to have a place to vent about the problems faced working with Medical Practitioners. I was told I have GERD and right away was put on drugs. I took Nexium for a good while. I took myself off. I was not really feeling any better than I do right now. I still had the reflux and the chest pain so I said what's the point. Like most of you I have tried to find a natural way to treat myself. I found something that worked so good but because it has licorice in it, it aggravates my blood pressure. So I can only take it every so often. It is a Nature's Sunshine product called Somach Comfort. I had visited an iridologist and she prescribed it to me. She had some in her office and I was feeling bad from the GERD and it was only a few minutes before I noticed some relief. If it weren't for my pressure I would take it all the time.Today I had my first real hard pain in a while. I was taking the vitamin pack I take all the time. There are five capsules in it. I think I felt each one of them scratch across my esophagus. The pain was immense. Thankfully it didn't last too long.I have tried the apple cider vinegar w/mother(Braggs) but taking it straight is a bit much for my system. Some older friends I have say to combine the vinegar with water and honey and take with each meal.Right now I am going to start taking an extract from "Good Herbs". I think I have tried just about everything else. If it helps I will let you know. It is labled DI-2-TM.But if you don't suffer from high blood pressure, you might try the Stomach Comfort.


----------



## Screamer (Aug 16, 2005)

Hi and welcome to the boards. I can't take licorice unfortunately. It has me sitting on the loo way too quickly for my liking. I'm still taking my Nexium however I don't believe it's helping me much at all.I too get that feeling of pills scraping my eosophogus (sp?) on the way down and then for hours afterwards it feels like one is "stuck" in my throat even though it's not. Awful feeling.


----------



## 16999 (Sep 3, 2005)

Hi,Thanks for the welcome! Since yesterday with the vitamins I have been a little apprehensive to even eat anything. I went practically all day today with eating very little. I finally ate about an hour ago and of course my stomach feels jumpy and I feel a throbbing in my esophagus. but the nights are the worse.I just took some of my Stomach Comforts and I am waiting to see what happens this time. I go through spells where I will watch what I eat, but that gets old for me, then I go back to my old habits. It is very hard. I suffer from depression and anxiety. I, also, have an underactive thyroid. (Hashiamoto's Disease) At my age, I am having problems with my harmones and I won't take harmone therapy. I contacted a doctor of intergrative medicine and went for the consultation and he gave me some encouragement. He said he could probably help some of my problems which may rid me of other problems I have. They had to do some tests which have taken forever to get back. I hope this week to be able to finally get down to business.Well, I guess, I am running on. It is nice to talk to those who might understand the frustration of trying to function with our circumstances.Thanks again!


----------



## Screamer (Aug 16, 2005)

No worries. I have problems other than my IBS too. At 26 I too have hormone problems but they can't fix them as hormone replacements make my IBS so out of control I can't function. I also have the GERD which is just revolting to have to deal with. I'm never sure which of my pains and cramps are caused by the GERD and which one's by my IBS







I too get sick of trying to stick to diets. Mostly they don't help me anyway but I frequently cave and go back to eating whatever I want, then when I get sick enough I'll be "good" again for a little while. Glad you've found us


----------

